# Using mySQL in vb.net application



## shuggans (Sep 11, 2011)

My application reads from and writes to a mysql database. I installed the mysql .net connector to do it, and my project includes mysql.data in its release.  Do I need to buy a mysql commercial license in order to sell my software or should I switch to MSSQL in my program?  I don't want to release this under GPL.


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 11, 2013)

It turned out that I had used port 3307 for MySQL (which I had forgotten completely at the time of deployment) and was trying to access the thing through 3306 on the router. It works perfectly now...


----------

